# Did Something Really Stupid Need Help!



## GSPguy1011 (Jul 29, 2013)

I really feel ashamed and a little embaressed for what I'm about to share with all of you, but here it goes! I got back into the hobby a couple of years ago and setup a 40G breeder which has went really well for the most part and am currently rasising Alto Calvus in the tank which are awesome. With that said it has come time to move them into a larger 125G that will be their permanent residence and therein lies the problem... Looking back I can't believe I did this but when I setup the tank I thought it would be cool to use really round smooth garden rock as my decoration and cover for the fish. Stacking them created a very unstable structure so I came up with the ingenious idea of super glueing the rock together and to take it one step further I glued the base rock to the floor of the aquarium! So the problem is I have eight fish to remove from a structure that is glued to my tank and cannot be removed! I am at a total loss on what to do here and have been kicking myself for being such a stupid A$$! Any advise or wisdom would be greatly appreciated and I really hope to keep the tank established and running for other species to inhabit if that helps you guys to decide on the best course of action is.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

don't beat yourself up, it's probably happened to us all at one time or another. This is how I would do it, drain the tank as much as possible when it gets light enough you and a friend tip the tank forward so that the fish will go to the front, or corner or wherever there is space to fish them out.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

if you tip the tank be careful to have someone hold onto those rocks as they may come lose and smash into the glass ruining your tank.

Another option is to make some type of a divider that fits and divides the tank where it can...if it is across the length of the tank in front of the rocks then so be it. Use the divider as a trap...it might take a bit to catch them all but eventually you will. There are also some threads around that show how to make a "bottle fish trap". That might work also.


----------



## GSPguy1011 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys and I'll post whatever I come up with. I have watched some youtube videos on how to make those bottle traps and might try that first, but I just don't see that being very efficent at catching the entire group.


----------

